# Winter Weight Pull Event this February in Alabama!!!



## ElJayBee (Jan 15, 2013)

Hello all!

Please come out and support us with this event! It will be a lot of fun, plus a chance to win money! And we'll have warm chilli available to eat. Plus it will be held in a nice climate-controlled building so you won't have to freeze ya tooshy off! Let's go bulldog people! You don't have to have some steller weight pull dog for a chance to win money either, just make at least one pull then you can buy extra cards to complete your poker hand. Best hand wins the money! See the attached flyer for details....

THIS IS AN ALL-BREED EVENT!

Spread the word!


----------



## ElJayBee (Jan 15, 2013)

BUMP! This Saturday, folks! Please come out and show your support! Thanks!


----------



## Blueindian (May 10, 2012)

Anyone from here goin to make it out tomorrow?


----------

